# UAE jobs



## predator887 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am here on a contract but want to consider a permanent job since I am liking it here so much. Where is the best place to look for a job over here?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at the stickies.


----------



## iykesdon (May 6, 2014)

Well I think ADNOC is one of the best places to work in UAE.


----------

